
You Will [Commercial Break] - drm237
http://howtosplitanatom.com/mixed-media/you-will-commercial-break/
======
wallflower
1993 video, Connections: AT&T's Vision of the Future, 14 minute video
[http://www.paleofuture.com/2007/04/connections-at-vision-
of-...](http://www.paleofuture.com/2007/04/connections-at-vision-of-
future-1993.htmlTom)

"You Will" voiceovers by Tom Selleck of Magnum P.I. fame
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Selleck>

------
noonespecial
With the promises of fiber everywhere in exchange for billions in tax breaks
and subsidies that were never delivered on, leaving substantial portions of
the country with only dial-up in _2008_ , I'd say they did as much to
_prevent_ these technologies as they did to bring them.

<http://www.newnetworks.com/failedfiberstates.htm>

------
socalsamba
It's also interesting how small a part (though they did participate) AT&T had
in all of that innovation.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Two words: "Bell Labs".

I think the transistor might have had something to do with all of this
innovation. Not to mention C++, wireless networking, and a sizeable fraction
of the semiconductor process technology that makes modern electronics
possible.

------
admoin
enjoyable. it's nice that we've gotten to the point where each of those
possible uses is either so trivial that no one wants it (buying concert
tickets from an ATM), or costs <$100 (GPS, on-demand Netflix box, webcams,
etc).

